# Bored



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

For years of never being bored unless I have a broken bone, I have now been bored officially due to 2-3 weeks of rain daily. 

So what have I done tonight? I'm reading a book about each President and what they've done, and taking notes on similarities, and may write a paper. Why? I'm not sure. Curiosity? Maybe. I can tell I'm bored, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You need a part time job to un-bore you


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Get over here! I'll find you something to do. Want to brush out one of my dogs? Help me weed, rake hay, trim goat hooves? Plenty to choose from, LOL

It's been a rainy Spring, more rain moving in this week. I'll be doing inside stuff when it rains. Definitely no shortage of inside jobs to do either.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It never stops here,either.I have a lot of jobs to do,inside and out.I often wonder how I did it and worked full time,too.If I were you,I'd put down those books of presidents and learn some survival skills.Much more valuable info than what the presidents did.It's fun to read and practice skills learned like how to build a smokeless fire or set a snare or early warning system.The world is going crazy and ol' Abraham Lincoln or Ronald Reagan can't help you.An early warning system may save your life some day.You never know....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like the others, come up here. And the sweet part is, I'm the closest one to you except for maybe dawg. I thought I was going to do inside stuff today while my muscles heal from all the other outside stuff I was doing. But oh no, wake up this morning to find that humidity and temps are down for the next three days. The pen cleaning I was putting off for a couple of days is now getting started no matter what my muscles say about it. 

CQ is right, how the heck did we do all of this and work full time too? Hubs worked away from home so it was all on me but I got it done and had some sit down do nothing time. Not any more.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> You need a part time job to un-bore you


I am so over working. Like for 5 years now.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL. I didnt give it much thought until everyone else mentioned that they didnt know how things got done when they had a job.
Count me in that category too. Retirement sucks, seems there's more work than ever before.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Retirement is right around the corner for me. I'm shooting for one more year, if I can still push our dinosaur gurneys around that much longer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I decided to retire early because of my meds and brain just slowing down too much. Now I'm on disability. I am usually good at not being bored. But I have so much to do outside and the almost 3 weeks of daily rain stops that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Today I have the big job of taking some of my tack apart and de-molding it. I kinda like cleaning tack. It's therapeutic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hated the mold on my tack so much I kept it in the house. But I also had the ease of cleaning it sitting there in front of the TV in a climate controlled setting.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The barn has a nice tackroom and my stuff is about 30 feet from my horse. It certainly beats carrying it back and forth. But I'll wait til the tack room to be fixed.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you considered doing something with your presidential essay? Like posting it on HubPages and seeing if you can get a passive income? 

Although I find myself without a farm to keep me busy, and without my health or a partner, I still can't say I ever get bored. I travel, I write, I sculpt, I knit, I engage in photography. Lately I have been trying to tie all these things together to build a "platform" and hope to earn myself a new farm in this way. I take photos for my travel blog, I then post them on Instagram and FaceBook and link them back to the blog. I also write for Hubpages and have a few novels in the works. Besides that I have been sculpting like mad, photographing those, and throwing them up on FaceBook, Twitter, and Instagram (and maybe someday Etsy again.) And without the farm I find myself visiting other people with animals and taking photos of theirs... I remain hopeful this won't all be for naught. It's tiresome but the parts I enjoy I really enjoy and the parts I find tedious (like linking everything together) I can just grunt and bear and the hopes of something good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I actually started a blog 2 days ago. It's political, so the chickens won't let me discuss it.


----------

